# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Tìm giúp nơi học lập trình và vận hanh máy phay cnc tại đà nẵng

## Cuong Anh Nguyen

Bác nào biết ở đà nẵng  có nơi nào học lập trình và vận hành máy phay cnc chỉ giúp em với( có máy thực hành nhé)
mình có thàng em muốn học nó hỏi mà khong biết
em cám ơn cả nhà ah.333

----------

